# Could Theater-to-DVD Window Shrink to Zero?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From ABC News:

*Could Theater-to-DVD Window Shrink to Zero?
Amid Box Office Slump, Some See Answer in Simultaneous Marketing and Release in Multiple Formats*

So far this year, a blockbuster about the Crusades, "Kingdom of Heaven," fell on its sword, and even "War of the Worlds" didn't quite wake up an audience that seems to be falling asleep at home.
DVDs bring in more than twice the money as theaters, but disappointing sales of some recent hits have the industry talking about changing the way the movies do business.

FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My favorite line in that article comes from Mark Cuban:

"Once you start giving the customer what they want, when they want it, how they want it, they'll pay you for it," Cuban says.

I think He Gets It.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Suggestion: Theaters need to start selling DVD's of current running movies in concessions. Too bad these bone heads, just don't get it.




BTW- I just switched my One month charge of $14.99 from Hollywood Video to Blockbuster at $24.99/month. Reason? Because that extra $10 buys me the same thing except with BlockBuster I get the new releases too, with Hollywood Video, I have to wait about 2 months before they become free movie for the flat rate. This is a perfect example of Cuban's theory in action.


----------

